# 715 Megapixel Photo of Sydney Harbor



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Jul 9, 2006)

The title says it all....

*www.docbert.org/SydneyByNight/


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 10, 2006)

some thing like google earth... but in Flash .. cool share..


----------



## PrinceHeart (Jul 21, 2006)

Reminds me of MS Encarta 360 degree view. Thx for sharing the site.
I got some pics of Sydney taken by me. Will post it sometime when i scan em.


----------



## PCWORM (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks for your information...
Really a very great site


----------



## nagarjun_424 (Aug 5, 2006)

Wow! Really nice finding!


----------



## Pathik (Aug 5, 2006)

too good.... thx....


----------



## Venom (Aug 5, 2006)

Hmm, how do they make it like a sphere? is it a wide focus cam and paste job or a single shot?


----------



## rohan (Aug 7, 2006)

it says '169' images... maybe it has been shot picture by picture and then sewn up. An image that big with a single shot??? not convincing enuf


----------



## shashank4u (Aug 7, 2006)

no no not pic by pic all at once.
ive have watched a program on discovery channel,making of such videos
is done by a large no of cameras so that the still image can be seen from diff
angles like the boy jumpin from the bridge in the song "its my life by bon jovi" has been shot by a large no  of still cameras at the same time.


----------



## balasanjeevi.b (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey Very Nice One
The Great Thing I Find Is It Took 52 Minutes And Of The Size 1.3 Gb
Damn It!
By The Way How Did You Get Site?


----------



## sabret00the (Aug 9, 2006)

Wow


----------



## paul_007 (Aug 9, 2006)

amazing , never seen something like this b4


----------



## rockthegod (Aug 22, 2006)

excellent find !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Sep 1, 2006)

now thats Q U A L I T Y pic
thx for sharing


----------



## PrinceHeart (Sep 6, 2006)

Well some sydney pictures..
Printed on glossy paper and not-so-good scanning quality

*img399.imageshack.us/img399/5545/scan0049vm3.th.jpg

*img399.imageshack.us/img399/4369/scan0050tf9.th.jpg

*img399.imageshack.us/img399/4716/scan0047fv2.th.jpg

*img399.imageshack.us/img399/1696/scan0051cx5.th.jpg

cheerz


----------

